# Abendrunden in Lauf a.d.Pegnitz



## Outlaw888 (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche in und um Lauf Leute um die 30, die abends ohne großen Stress und
Rennsporttempo Lust auf Abendrunden haben...

Gibt mit Sicherheit schon paar Grüppchen...evtl. kann ich mich da mal anschliessen, um die Region kennenzulernen...


Grüße

Outlaw


----------



## orchknurz (11. Juli 2008)

Mittwoch in Schnaittach 18:00 am Marktplatz mit rr oder mtb.
Mittwoch in SCHNAITTACH 18:30 am Weiher MTB in 2 Gruppen.
in Lauf müsste doch der DAV oder so ab Marktpatz fahren???
Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outlaw888 (27. Juli 2008)

danke für die tips...werd das mit schnaittach mal probieren...

dav in lauf? weiss darüber jemand mehr?


----------



## orchknurz (27. Juli 2008)

Also kommst du nächsten Mittwoch nach Schnaittach? oder treffen Wir uns um 18:00 am EWS in Lauf?
Gruß Flo


----------



## Outlaw888 (28. Juli 2008)

machen wir 18 uhr ews...dann können wir zusammen raus fahren...schau mer mal ob ich bischen mithalten kann


----------



## krumpik (28. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich würde gerne auch am Mittwoch eine Feierabendrunde machen. Mir ist es egal ob von Lauf oder von Schnaittach. Willst du mit MTB oder mit RR fahren?
Gruß Jan


----------



## Outlaw888 (28. Juli 2008)

also ich bin mit dem mtb unterwegs...


----------



## Outlaw888 (30. Juli 2008)

auch wenn flo nicht dabei war  (wer die nächste runde zahlt ist ja schon  geklärt )....es war eine tolle runde...

besten dank an annette, ohne die ich wohl immer noch auf dem weg zum moritzberg nach luft ringen müsste....sie war motivator, navigator, bester guide im gebiet, gute seele und lebensretter...alles in allem...einzigartig (war das genug?  ) leider waren die versprochenen nackten frauen schon weg weil ich zu langsam war

ich hatte super spass...wenn ihr also nen schwächelnden alternden mann wieder mitnimmt...ich bin dabei  oder ich schick meine freundin..die kanns besser...

gruß
alex


----------



## BlackBeauty5700 (30. Juli 2008)

Na jetzt hast Dich aber ins Zeug gelegt, mit den Komplimenten Schwebe gleich ein paar Stufen höher

Mir hat es auch richtig Spaß gemacht und freue mich schon auf weitere Touren mit Euch. Den nächsten Weizen-Sponsor haben wir ja auch schon ermittelt

@outlaw888: Das nächste Mal mußt schon ein wenig schneller treten, sonst siehst wieder nur die Walkinggruppe und das Weizen ist auch schon warm bis Du oben bist Frag mal Jan, vielleicht schiebt er Dich

@Esther: Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du bei der nächste Runde auch mal mit an Bord wärst.


----------



## orchknurz (1. August 2008)

Hey Jungs,
Sorry für meinen nicht auftritt,hatte daheim probleme die zu lösen waren... gerne komme ich für die  nächste runde  auf allerdings ist vorher TRAINING angesagt  meine vertretung hat euch wohl besser gefallen als ich und von der strecke her auch um einiges flacher gefahren-
also bis bald, und vergesst das doping nicht 
gruß flo


----------



## Outlaw888 (1. August 2008)

um einiges flacher gefahren...aha...

bei all den erzählung über dich am mittwoch und bei all den sachen, die ich noch so über dich gehört hab (is halt auch ein nest hier) werd ich wohl die sportart wechseln

quatsch....natürlich werde ich trainieren...trainieren...trainieren...fahren tun wir dann nächtes jahr mal miteinander...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (1. August 2008)

Sorry, tut mir echt leid wegen Mittwoch----wer erzählt denn was über mich in Lauf? hoffe nichts negatives ? ja es ist ein nest und ich ein vorstadtgauner
gruß flo


----------



## Outlaw888 (1. August 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Sorry, tut mir echt leid wegen Mittwoch----wer erzählt denn was über mich in Lauf? hoffe nichts negatives ? ja es ist ein nest und ich ein vorstadtgauner
> gruß flo




darüber unterhalten wir uns einfach am nächten mittwoch...


----------



## BlackBeauty5700 (1. August 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Sorry, tut mir echt leid wegen Mittwoch----wer erzählt denn was über mich in Lauf? hoffe nichts negatives ? ja es ist ein nest und ich ein vorstadtgauner
> gruß flo



Da hast Du es mal wieder, Dein Ruf ist bereits ruiniert bevor die Leute einmal mit Dir gefahren sind


----------



## orchknurz (5. August 2008)

Moin,

wie siehts mit morgen aus ? bin sicher dabei


----------



## Outlaw888 (5. August 2008)

bei mir schaut das eher schlecht aus morgen...

meine freundin hat zum letzten mal rückbildung 

und ich darf dann die kleine sitten...

und das ist die wahrheit und nicht, wie vielleicht vermutet wird, die pure angst


----------



## orchknurz (6. August 2008)

Hmm schade, werde  heute sicher fahren da ab morgen wieder pisse angesagt ist und ich dann lieber die laufschuhe anziehe... bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich  heute mit den schnaittachern fahre oder mir ne eigene hm runde bastel. 
gruß flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierklau (6. August 2008)

Servus Riderz,

Freeridestammtisch Hersbruck trifft sich jeden Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr vor Zweirad Teuchert zu einer kleinen Ausfahrt; Zielgruppe All-Mountain / Enduro; jeder willkommen; easy bergauf, spaßig bergab, länge der Tour (bei jedem Wetter, hell oder dunkel) 1h bis 2,5h max. ....ride or die


----------



## BlackBeauty5700 (22. August 2008)

@outlaw888 
Na gehts dir wieder besser oder leckst Du immer noch Deine Wunden? Gestern konnte man im Waldboden noch die Spuren sehen, die ein übergroßer, auf dem Rücken liegender und nach Luft ringender Mountainbiker dort hinterlassen hat
Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Runden mit Dir


----------



## Outlaw888 (22. August 2008)

ahhhhh...

mir bleibt bei der großen frechheit fast wieder die luft weg

ich kann kaum noch aufrecht stehen...ich armer kerl...

erst nach 5 stündiger autofahrt mit voller sitzheizung haben meine schmerzen nachgelassen...und du spottest??? na warte...

morgen werde ich viel lernen...


----------



## orchknurz (29. August 2008)

Die Tage werden kürzer, die luft küler und die beine müde?
oder gibts hier noch leute die mit licht in die dunkelheit nach feierabend biken?
gruß flo


----------



## BlackBeauty5700 (30. August 2008)

Klar gibts die...mußt halt mal wieder mit uns mitfahren. Wenn outlaw888 dabei ist kannst Dir Dein Licht übrigens sparen. Der leuchtet nach 100hm besser als jedes Xenonlicht



orchknurz schrieb:


> Die Tage werden kürzer, die luft küler und die beine müde?
> oder gibts hier noch leute die mit licht in die dunkelheit nach feierabend biken?
> gruß flo


----------

